# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  تعليقا على الحكم رقم 944 لسنه 44 ق اسره بنها

## shimaa fadel

اولا لابد من توضيح بعض النقاط قبل ابداء الراى فيه:

هناك شروط يجب ان تتوافر لكى تقبل دعوى انكار النسب وهذه الشروط هى :
1_عدم حدوث تلاقى بين الزوجين منذ عقد القران 
2_ان تكون الزوجه قد انجبت طفلها بعد تغيب زوجها مده تزيد عن سنه
3_ان تضع المطلقه او الارمله مولودها بعد مده تزيد عن سنه من تاريخ الطلاق او الوفاه
4_ان تضع الزوجه مولودها فى فتره تقل عن 6اشهر من تاريخ الزواج الحقيقى
5_اللعان  وهو مانص عليه القران الكريم
وايضا من المقرر فى فقه الشريعه الاسلاميه ان النسب يثبت بالفراش فيقول الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "الولد للفراش" ذلك فى حاله قيام علاقه الزوجيه الصحيحه 
واذا اراد الزوج نفى النسب لايكون ذلك الابشرطين :
1_ان يكون فى وقت الولاده
2_ان يلاعن امراته(اذا كان اللعان مستوفيا لشروطه فرق القاضى بينهما ونفى الولد عن ابيه والحقه بامه)

اما عن البصمه الوراثيه فيجب ان تتوافر فيها عده شروط لكى تكون صحيح:
1_الا تتم التحاليل الا باذن من الجهه المختصه
2_يفضل ان تكون المختبرات تابعه للدوله 
3_ ان تجرى التحاليل فى مختبرين على الاقل
وحيث ان الاخذ بالبصمه الوراثيه فى انكار النسب هو مخالف للشريعه الاسلاميه لكون هذه التحاليل تخضع للعنصر البشرى التى فمن الممكن ان تعتريها بعض الاخطاء الخارجيه الناتجه عن التلوث مثلا وجائز ايضا ان يصدر بحثا علميا فيما بعد يثبت عدم صحه التحاليل الناتجه عن البصمه الوراثيه 
وحيث ان الاصل فى النسب الاحتياط فى ثبوته ماامكن فهو يثبت مع الشك وينبنى على الاحتمالات النادره التى يمكن تصورها باى وجه حملا لحال المراه على الصلاح واحياء للولد لذلك فان اثبات النسب بالفراش مجمع عليه بين الفقهاء لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "الولد للفراش"
وبناء على ماتقدم :فان شروط انكار النسب لاتقوم فى هذه الواقعه وذلك لعده اسباب 
1_ان الزوج لم يلاعن زوجته 
2_ان الزوج قام باجراء بعض التحاليل الطبيه وتحليل البصمه الوراثيه فى معمل خاص 
3_الاغتماد على البصمه الوراثيه غير جائز شرعا فهذه التحاليل قد يكون بها خطا بشرى لسبب خارجى كالتلوث مثلا اوغير ذلك ثم انه من الممكن ان يثبت بعد ذلك عدم دقه هذه التحاليل فيقوم الشك فى هذه الحاله
4_ان المحكمه لم تقول فى حكمها على الاقرار الصادر من الزوجه والتى تقر فيه بارتكابها الفحشاء مع اخر هذا قد صادف صحيح القانون  فللمحكمه كل السلطه التقديريه وذلك ايضا ان الاقرار المقدم لم يثبت به تاريخ تحريره وخلا من تحديد من سطر بياناته وحرر عباراته او شهد تحريره ، بما لازمه عدم اطمئنان المحكمه لهذا الاقرار فضلا عن هذا الاقرار لاينبنى بذاته على نفى نسب الصغيره للمستانف ومن ثم فان طرح المحكمه لهذا الاقرار وعدم التعويل عليه لايعد تحريفا للثابت من الاقرار ويكون النعى بهذا السبب على غير اساس 
لذلك فان الحكم بقبول الاستئناف شكلا لانه تم فى الميعاد المحدد فهو مقبول 
ورفضه موضوعا للاسباب سالفه الذكر قد "صادف صحيح القانون" :Deal:  :G:  :Leseratte:

----------


## shimaa fadel

دكتور لو سمحتى انا عندى بعض الاسئله:
اولا : لماذا لم تستجيب المحكمه لطلب الزوج باحاله الاوراق للطب الشرعى لاعداد تقرير يفيد نسب الصغيره؟
ثانيا :لماذ يكون هناك شك فى تحليل البصمه الوراثيه مع ان الابحاث العلميه الحديثه قد اثبتت ان نسبه الخطاء فيه تكاد تبلغ فرصه واحده لكل 30 مليار من الحالات بمايعنى ان الخطا يكاد يكون منعدم الحدوث؟
ثالثا: هل هناك فرق بين استخدام تحليل البصمه الوراثيه فى اثبات النسب او نفيه من ناحيه الشرع؟

شكرا

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

التعليق على الحكم رقم 944 لسنة 44 ق اسرة بنها.
وهو قبول الاستئناف شكلا ورفض الموضوع وتاييد الحكم المستأنف .
هناك بعض الاسباب ادت الى هذا الحكم وهى:
1- مخالفة احكام الشريعةالاسلاميه والخطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
2- اللعان ولا يجوز اللعان طالما كان هناك شهود على الزواج ووجود بينه قطعية كالبصمه الوراثية.
3- اصبح اللعان غير مجدى فى زمن فسدت فيه الكثير من الزمم.
4- الفساد فى الاستدلال وعدم صلاحية الادلة من الناحيه الموضوعية بتوافر شروط النسب الى الفراش دون الحاجةالى دليل اخر.
5- المستأنف قبل الطفلة منذ الولادةولم ينفى نسبهافى مدة التهنئة.
6- اغفلت المحكمة ان المسأنف قام بتطليق المسأنف ضدهاقبل الولاده بعد اقرارها بواقعة الزنا.
7- من الاصول المقرره فى فقه الشريعة الاسلاميةان النسب يثبت بالفراش .
8- من احوال قيام الزوجية الصحيحة اذا اتى الولد لستة اشهر من الزواج وكان تصور الحمل من الزوج بأن كان مراهقا او بالغا 
   ثبت نسب الولد من الزوج بالفراش دون حاجة الى اقرار او بينه ولا يمكن للزوج ان ينفيه الا فى حالتين اولهما ان يكون 
    نفيه وقت الولاده وثانيهماان يلاعن امرأته فاذا تم اللعان بينهما فرق القاضى بينهما ونفى الولد عن ابيه ونسبه الى امه.

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

التعليق على الحكم رقم 944 لسنة 44 ق اسرة بنها.
وهو قبول الاستئناف شكلا ورفض الموضوع وتاييد الحكم المستأنف .
هناك بعض الاسباب ادت الى هذا الحكم وهى:
1- مخالفة احكام الشريعةالاسلاميه والخطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
2- اللعان ولا يجوز اللعان طالما كان هناك شهود على الزواج ووجود بينه قطعية كالبصمه الوراثية.
3- اصبح اللعان غير مجدى فى زمن فسدت فيه الكثير من الزمم..

4- الفساد فى الاستدلال وعدم صلاحية الادلة من الناحيه الموضوعية بتوافر شروط النسب الى الفراش دون الحاجةالى دليل اخر.
5- المستأنف قبل الطفلة منذ الولادةولم ينفى نسبهافى مدة التهنئة.
6- اغفلت المحكمة ان المسأنف قام بتطليق المسأنف ضدهاقبل الولاده بعد اقرارها بواقعة الزنا.
7- من الاصول المقرره فى فقه الشريعة الاسلاميةان النسب يثبت بالفراش .
8- من احوال قيام الزوجية الصحيحة اذا اتى الولد لستة اشهر من الزواج وكان تصور الحمل من الزوج بأن كان مراهقا او بالغا 
   ثبت نسب الولد من الزوج بالفراش دون حاجة الى اقرار او بينه ولا يمكن للزوج ان ينفيه الا فى حالتين اولهما ان يكون 
    نفيه وقت الولاده وثانيهماان يلاعن امرأته فاذا تم اللعان بينهما فرق القاضى بينهما ونفى الولد عن ابيه ونسبه الى امه.

----------

